# How to Score a Stableford Card



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am sure we have covered this before but not sure where.

I am entering my first comp at the weekend and have chosen an individual stableford so as my odd mad hole will not ruin my round. 

Just need to check how to score the card. Obviously I need to put down the points my partner scores on each hole but do I also note the net or gross score? 

Could someone also remind me on the points, I think it is 1  for a bogey, 2 for par, 3 for birdie and 4 for eagle but need to be sure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ColinR (Apr 29, 2008)

You are right with your scoring, but remember it is the nett amount that scores, not the gross, i.e deduct the shots given to you from your handicap before you score the hole.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats where I get lost on Stableford


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2008)

Lets say you and your partner play off 18 and get a shot a hole. On the first (par 4) you partner scores 5. Mark 5 down in the player A column on the card and in the points you would mark down 2 points as he has a 5 net 4 (equal to par).

Lets say you parred the hole. In the markers column you would put down 4 and 3 (three points for a net birdie). I always mark my score and points for reconciliation purposes in case of disputes.

Just carry on like that until the end. Tot the points up, put the score in the points box on the card and sign the markers bit at the bottom.

To recap the scoring
Net double bogey or worse 0 points
net bogie = 1 point
net par = 2 points
net birdie = 3 points
net eagle = 4 points


----------



## Parmo (Apr 29, 2008)

So what happens if my hcp is 20? do I had the two remaining shots on to any hole or are they split over the 18 holes?


----------



## shanker (Apr 29, 2008)

You don't HAVE TO put down the points, only the gross score for each hole.


----------



## Mark10 (Apr 29, 2008)

So what happens if my hcp is 20? do I had the two remaining shots on to any hole or are they split over the 18 holes?
		
Click to expand...

No you get the extra two shots on the hardest two holes i.e those with stroke index 1 and 2.


----------



## EchtLoon (Apr 29, 2008)

You don't HAVE TO put down the points, only the gross score for each hole.
		
Click to expand...

THis is important. Don't get your head in a tizzy about marking the nett score and points. You can do all that at the end of the round, just mark the gross score.

Also, stableford is meant to be played as a quick game, if it's the norm at your club to pick up when you can't score, then do so.

Finally, ring the stroke index on the card of all the holes where your partner gets strokes, as it'll make it easier for working out the stableford score later.


----------



## Nico (Apr 29, 2008)

Got to back up Echtloon with this.

Only worry about the gross scores that you and the person whos card you have take. That is your main responsibility.

Sort the points out when you get back in,it wont take long.

As time moves on you will find it comes automatically.

If they know it is your first comp I am sure they will make it a great experience. Let us know how you get on PLAY WELL!!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 29, 2008)

from my wealth of experience, one stableford and one medal, scoring is not difficult; it only gets that way if you let it.

you are responsible for marking your handicap on the card with your name on it. this you then exchange with another player. as Echtloon says, just note down your and his gross scores, this means that you need to be aware of what he is doing. mark the card before you tee-off at the next hole, sort any discrepancies then (most of the time this will be of the ' didn't you take two out of the bushes? oh, yes. . . variety and not anything sinister). 

there is plenty of time after completing your round for sorting net and point scores.


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 29, 2008)

If you use Scoresaver 2, you can print out your scorecard with your h'cap on and it will have on the scorecard how many shots per hole you are allowed according to your h'cap. I find this very useful. At the end of the round I just transfer all the info onto the (dry) club scorecard for handing in. Sorry another shameless plug for SS2, I really don't work for them!

I also have a laminated scorecard with holes given and how many points you get on stableford for my net scores. I can never remember so it's useful on the course.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 29, 2008)

..........mark the card before you tee-off at the next hole, sort any discrepancies then......
		
Click to expand...

But not on the green after you've replaced the flag. 
To be waiting to play your approach shot whilst someone is in the middle of the green counting out shots is one of the more annoying things that can happen on a golf course!


----------



## shanker (Apr 29, 2008)

Gents!
If you're playing in a Stableford competition you HAVE TO
1 Put down the gross score on each hole of the person whose card you are marking.
2 Sign the card.

You are obliged to do nothing else!
The committee or whoever is organising the comp. will add up the points.

You MAY put down the points scored on each hole by the other guy and you MAY total them, but you don't HAVE TO.

Regards
Shanker


----------



## Ken_A (Apr 29, 2008)

You MAY put down the points scored on each hole by the other guy and you MAY total them, but you don't HAVE TO.
		
Click to expand...

Leave it to the computer at least it wont be wrong.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of that. Luckily the 2 people I am playing with are both off 18 so only have to worry about 1 stroke per hole. The rest seems easy enough, my only real concern was whether I should be writing down net or gross scores and that seems to have been answered. Will report on the scores after the weekend.

** seem to have slipped over the magic 1000 post myself on this. Aside from last night, the forum continues to be a pleasure and it is good to be talking golf again***


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 29, 2008)

GB72: Good luck in the comp, and take a bow for passing the 1000 mark. Hope the fingers aren't too sore...


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 30, 2008)

Gents!
If you're playing in a Stableford competition you HAVE TO
1 Put down the gross score on each hole of the person whose card you are marking.
2 Sign the card.

You are obliged to do nothing else!
The committee or whoever is organising the comp. will add up the points.

You MAY put down the points scored on each hole by the other guy and you MAY total them, but you don't HAVE TO.

Regards
Shanker
		
Click to expand...

Handicap?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 30, 2008)

To follow on, what is a decent stapleford score. Not expecting to be up there with the winners but would be interested to know what people class as a reasonable stapleford round.


----------



## OldWindy (Apr 30, 2008)

Anything over 30 - if you're nearer 40 (or more) you have a good chance of winning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2008)

36 points plays to your handicap so anything over and above that is good golfing


----------



## torchy (May 29, 2009)

"Also, stableford is meant to be played as a quick game, if it's the norm at your club to pick up when you can't score, then do so."

It's true, to avoid slow play, many players will pick up their ball if they cannot score stableford points on a hole. The rules of golf (as far as I can see) say that you must hole out or be disqualified from the competition. I've not seen a rule to cover picking up. Are you saying that this will be a local rule and that not all courses have it?


----------

